# Unbroken



## QuickSilver (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anyone seen this movie?   We are thinking of going to see it today..   Was it very violet.. so that I have to close my eyes?  Hubby wants to see it more than I do.  But we are trying to see many of the Oscar buzz films..  so far we have seen "The theory of Everything"  and "Into the Woods"


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 1, 2015)

This movie is on my list to see also, hope it is as good as the book.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 1, 2015)

Just so much violence in it..    We MAY see it this weekend... BUT for today.. we have opted to go see the Immitation Game..  That got better reviews anyway..  I'll post about it when we get back..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 1, 2015)

QS..I like to see the Oscar winning movies too, you should give us a review on the ones you've seen.....I have not see any as yet.....like how many stars you'd give it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

OK...  I have decided to go ahead and see this movie...  Maybe tonight..  It's rated PG13 so maybe it won't be too violent or gory..  I'll let you know

Next on my list.......SELMA..   It comes out next weekend.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

We've just bought our tickets for tonight's show


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

OK......  I have to say I was surprised how much I enjoyed Unbroken..  It was a powerful film..   My husband really loved it... it's more of a "guys" film, and way to much violence for my liking... no  blood and guts... just lots of hitting and brutality. The story, however, was fascinating and held my interest throughout the entire 2+ hours..  So I'm going to have to give this one Four Silver Stars... I should give it FIVE... but again, the violence creeped me out a little..  However, I DO recommend you seeing it.  It's definately a great movie and should get it's share of Oscar nominations.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, QS, I'm thinking I'll go see this today....it is the only one on your list that is showing near me and that is 35 miles away....again, thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 10, 2015)

I finally got around to seeing this movie and I agree, the word for it is 'powerful'.
It certainly brings home the horrors the prisoner's of WW2 suffered at the hands of the Japanese....a very gripping story.

I highly recommend also.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 10, 2015)

I share your sensibilities QS, I think I'll skip this one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 10, 2015)

I have no desire to support the intense violent movies anymore.  We live in a world that is more and more violent, I don't need more for entertainment.  Some say "well, it's real life, it's happening!"  My answer is so is defecating but I don't need to see it.


----------

